# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Suchfunktion im Markt?

## Enzephalon

Hallo zusammen,

bin ich blind oder dumm weil ich keine Suchfunktion finde? Aber es kann mir hoffentlich einer erklaeren wie ich im Marktplatz nach bestimmten Radl suche, oder?!

Danke, Enze.

----------


## noox

Der Marktplatz ist leider total veraltet. Steht auf der ToDo-Liste für heuer.

Am einfachsten du gehst hier im Forum auf  Marktplatz https://www.downhill-board.com/marktplatz.php

Dort gibt es rechts oberhalb der Einträge den Punkt Forum durchsuchen.  Du kannst auch ein Unterforum (Verkaufe: Komplettbikes und Rahmen) wählen und dort diese Suchmöglichkeit verwenden.

Oder du gehst rechts oben auf "Erweiterte Suche" und dann auf "Nach bestimmten Inhalten suchen" (https://www.downhill-board.com/search.php?search_type=1). Dort Suchbegriff eingeben und unten bei "Suche im Forum" den Marktplatz oder ein Unterforum davon auswählen.

----------


## grunzl

rechts oben "Erweiterte Suche" und dann auf "Nach bestimmten Inhalten suchen"

----------


## noox

Hab meinen Post oben ausgebessert. Es gibt nämlich eine einfachere Möglichkeit:

Am einfachsten du gehst hier im Forum auf Marktplatz (www.downhill-board.com/marktplatz.php)

Dort gibt es rechts oberhalb der Einträge den Punkt Forum durchsuchen. Du kannst auch ein Unterforum (Verkaufe: Komplettbikes und Rahmen) wählen und dort diese Suchmöglichkeit verwenden.

----------


## Enzephalon

Danke fuer's schnelle Feedback. Also blind bin ich schonmal nicht. Diese Suchfunktion hatte ich auch entdeckt und ausprobiert. Allerdings bekam ich immer das Feedback, dass nichts gefunden wurde. Ausserdem konnte ich beim zu durchsuchenden Forum nicht den Marktplatz auswaehlen?!?! Da das jetzt alles moeglich ist mit den Links und Hilfen von euch....ich muss bloed sein..... :Frown: 

Danke :Smile:

----------


## noox

Die Suchfunktion ist mit der neuen Forumsversion etwas komplizierter geworden. Es gibt da nicht nur Posts, sondern auch andere Inhalte, die wir aber nicht verwenden (Gruppendiskussionen, Blogs, ...)

Aber aus diesem Grund muss man bei der Erweiterten Suche nochmals Seite wechseln, damit man zu Foren-Auswahl kommt. Hab das selber auch grad erst gesehen.

----------

